# Mariusz Pudzianowski Trashes Brock Lesnar



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://thegarv.com/Mariusz-Pudzianowski-Tim-Sylvia-in-My-Way.html

"This whole MMA ranking stuff is a big pile of BS. Everybody is in such love with Brock Lesnar, who came from nothing; zero MMA experience and now he's considered one of the best? He fought only five times and is now considered Mr. Untouchable? Why not me then? Nobody knows how hard I'm preparing myself. I'm training with the best Polish wrestlers; these are top guys. It's easy to do when you're not fighting for money - I'm already a very wealthy guy with a secured future - but for the love and new challenge, and always for my fans, here in Poland and abroad. I would never, repeat never, start fighting in MMA if I didn't believe I could be the best. First Kawaguchi, then Sylvia - sorry guys, you are in my way. -MARIUSZ PUDZIANOWSKI"


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

all i can say to this big steroid mule if he doesnt know the difference between a very meaningful combat sport experience for MMA (NCAA Wrestling) and throwing strangely shaped objects over your head and pulling trucks down the street with your neck (strongman)

it is a pretty....


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

this guy is BAD for MMA


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

alizio said:


> all i can say to this big steroid mule if he doesnt know the difference between a very meaningful combat sport experience for MMA (NCAA Wrestling) and* throwing strangely shaped objects over your head and pulling trucks down the street with your neck* (strongman)


now this had me laughing :thumbsup:

but I wont write him off just yet, I am curious to see how Mariusz performs with a legit MMA fighter like Sylvia.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

King Kong vs Shrek?










I support Pudz


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

We shall see. Tim will make a good measuring stick for him.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Well he's got one part right Brock isn't the best


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

The thing is he probably will kick Tims ass and I am sure a UFC contract will be waiting for him after the fight. Brock vs Pudz could be a wicked fight. Pudz supposedly trains MMA really hard, the guy wants to be good and hes a f-ckn monster.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

if this fight did happen (which it won't) it would be like watching a gorilla **** a rhino


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Wait, training with Polish wrestlers makes you capable of defending guys like Brock Lesnar? I wasn't aware of all these highly regarded Polish wrestlers.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

alizio said:


> this big steroid mule


He is 100% clean until proven guilty. There is ZERO evidence that he has ever used them (they test them pretty well at strongman events).

Also its not like he has no MMA experience at all. He is fourth kyu green belt in Kyokushin kaikan karate and has some (couldn't find out how much exactly) amateur boxing experience, so while that isn't exactly huge amount of experience it does give him a solid enough base to build on.

Anyway, his trashing of Lesnar isn't justified. Lesnar may not have beaten alot of guys, but when he beat Randy everyone still ranked Randy top 4 HW with Fedor, Nog and Barnett and when he beat Mir everyone ranked Mir a top 3 HW too. Brock has more legit wins against tier 1 HWs than Pudzi has total wins, so while he may not have proven his invincibility yet Pudzi surely isn't the guy who is supposed to call him out for it.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to see Pudzi in ufc. He is much stronger and explosive than Lesnar and Carwin are, so we'll be able to see how good Lesnar's and Carwin's wrestling actually is when they are dealing with a guy with sick cardio and more strenght than they got. If Pudzi can get a decent enough ground game I'm sure there is alot of HWs in ufc that will have huge problems against him.

Poor Timmy, is all I can say about his next fight...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Can Pudz currently even make 265?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Who is he talking to that thinks Lesnar is untouchable? Lesnar has been better than a total sideshow, but he is obviously still very vulnerable. Nobody sensible thinks Lesnar is going to rip off 5-6 title defenses, a la GSP or Silva, not with guys like JDS, Valasquez, Carwin, or even Mir in the mix.

This guy here is exactly the kind of problem Lesnar has caused though. Every second rate fighter or MMA wannabe knows that if they talk enough trash and call out fighters they know are superior, it still helps the UFC build publicity, so they will be rewarded for it. Lesnar, Toney, Sonnen, they are the guys responsible for us having to listen to this crap all the time now.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> He is 100% clean until proven guilty. There is ZERO evidence that he has ever used them (they test them pretty well at strongman events).


Which is why he was banned from competition for a year in 2004 after he tested positive for steroids.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Can Pudz currently even make 265?


That's what I'm wondering. I thought he weighed like 315lb's? 40-50lb weight cut would be brutal as ripped as he is.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

There is no way this blimp is making 265. UFC doesn't do SHW fights (Neither does SF for that matter). Brock Lesnar is in the UFC. It's pointless for him to call out Brock... all he's got lined up is a bunch of freakshow fights in foreign shows.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Can Pudz currently even make 265?


He weighed in at his last fight at 277 I think and it was in a no weight limit fight so I doubt he cut anything. Shouldnt be a problem getting to 265


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> He is 100% clean until proven guilty. There is ZERO evidence that he has ever used them (they test them pretty well at strongman events).
> 
> Also its not like he has no MMA experience at all. He is fourth kyu green belt in Kyokushin kaikan karate and has some (couldn't find out how much exactly) amateur boxing experience, so while that isn't exactly huge amount of experience it does give him a solid enough base to build on.
> 
> ...


 its a nice long post.



> Steroids
> 
> Pudzianowski placed third in the 2004 WSM contest, but was was disqualified after an illegal performance enhancing substance was found in his body. He never disputed the violation.
> 
> ...


 think again


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

having veins dilate to the size of aortas across your quads is not a sign of a clean athlete. 99.99% of the time, when you're veins are that hyper-dilated, it's roids. I can't believe this is even being discussed. Mariusz is a poster child to roid abuse as any pro bodybuilder. I don't care that he does it, but c'mon. 300lbs with abs is beyond supernatural. Just follow the cardiovascular trail, hyper-dilation on someone that thick & sized, hello.....

P.S. Brock and any elite HW would wreck him. I love me some Mariusz, the man is a legend and a true beast, but Atlas Stones and Deadlift Bars don't hit back. They do have that weird sumo event, but yeah... not the same.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah he's a freak show, but if he wins his next two fights I'd probably be interested in seeing him fight low level UFC heavyweights assuming he can cut down to 265 and pass blood/urine tests.

I'm just not sure the UFC wants to take chances with obvious juicers and have them fail a test just before a fight. But then again, Lesnar isn't exactly natural looking.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I think Mariusz is getting ahead of himself.

He's a big, strong guy with developing skills, and he needs to take things one step at a time. If he starts talking like he's the king of the world, he's putting himself in a position to take a loss and look really stupid.

Brock talked himself up like that and when he got submitted by Frank Mir he looked like a guy who really needed to reevaluate his skillset.

As far as Mariusz' past drug abuse, he is (and should be) under heavy scrutiny. He tested positive in '04, right in the middle of his run at the top of WSM, but it does seem (especially since he's been tested rigorously since then) that he's been clean.

It's also worth noting that he's lost a ton of weight since he started getting ready to compete in MMA. From what I understand he was well above 300 when he started training and now he's in a position where a cut to 265 is not unreasonable.

As far as those who say that Mariusz is a freak show. He's a freak athlete, there's no disputing that. But that makes him an interesting competitor.

Brock Lesnar was (and, in many ways, still is) the same way. He's a freak athlete that we want to see in the cage because we want to see the limits of his athleticism, we want to see how powerful he is. Of course, Brock's also charismatic, which helps, but what makes him interesting is that athletic element.

Just because Pudzianowski comes from the world of Strongman competitions doesn't mean I want to treat him differently than other guys who come over, whether from wrestling or from football. I love the idea of seeing someone who's the best in the world in another athletic endeavor come over to MMA, because I want to see how well those skills and athletic predispositions translate.

We'll see how he does against Timmy Chonga. I'm picking Mariusz to win, but anything can happen, and if he can't work around the reach, then he's not going to be a serious competitor in MMA anyway, so that will make for an interesting challenge.

Also, it'll be interesting to see if he can put up two solid performances in the two week period he's fighting over. If he does, that'll speak very well to his athletic abilities and, while he's not really fighting top tier competition, if he manages to destroy both of his opponents, that'll definitely draw the attention of the major organizations. And it should.

It only took Bobby Lashley four fights to end up in Strikeforce, and I think that Pudzianowski vs. Sylvia can do for Mariusz what Lashley vs. Sapp did for Bobby: Put him in a position to seriously negotiate with major promoters.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I cant imagine this dudes cardio lasting very long. That strong man stuff seems to revolve around very short periods of intense strain and then sitting around until your next event. This guy would have to lose a shit load of size to ever be able to last more then a round. Just my take.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

You know what really would be funny to watch ? Pudz vs Kimbo


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Take steroids away from someone who has done them the majority of their life and you get failure. Do to his size he will have some success. But if he is going to compete in the US he will have to pass repeated drug test. He will not have the mental drive to be successful. He will rely on brute force to finish a fight quickly. As soon as someone takes him deep he will break.

He wants to be the best yet claims the rankings are bullshit. So what happens if those rankings were to rate him among the best? Some people do not think before they speak. Brock came from nothing? I guess his life-long experience in wrestling does not count. The man is a walking contradiction.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I cant imagine this dudes cardio lasting very long. That strong man stuff seems to revolve around very short periods of intense strain and then sitting around until your next event. This guy would have to lose a shit load of size to ever be able to last more then a round. Just my take.



This. His size is going to be a hell of an issue. I know he has a background in boxing and karate and all that, but this is from YEARS ago. Most of his athletic life has been spent in powerlifting and explosive movements. 



> Just because Pudzianowski comes from the world of Strongman competitions doesn't mean I want to treat him differently than other guys who come over, whether from wrestling or from football. I love the idea of seeing someone who's the best in the world in another athletic endeavor come over to MMA, because I want to see how well those skills and athletic predispositions translate.



He deserves a chance, no doubt. But i just can't see him being dangerous after 3 mins because of his background. That said, I feel sorry for anybody who he attempts a submission on. The man has the grip strength of gorilla, or at least close in strength to an infant one.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> Who is he talking to that thinks Lesnar is untouchable? Lesnar has been better than a total sideshow, but he is obviously still very vulnerable. Nobody sensible thinks Lesnar is going to rip off 5-6 title defenses, a la GSP or Silva, not with guys like JDS, Valasquez, Carwin, or even *Mir* in the mix.


lol, good one.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

dont matter how big you are.

RNCs come in all shapes and sizes and are available for everybody 

but yea, most likely somebody taps him on his fat steriod chin and he goes to sleep like big men often do.

he'll fall in sections like James Toney likes to say]

MUSCLES DO NOT PROTECT YOUR CHIN

i dont know why ppl think they do... infact having huge muscles makes you less likely to develop good standup technique as it ruins alot of your flexibility and handspeed not to mention your cardio....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> MUSCLES DO NOT PROTECT YOUR CHIN


haha I agree with the chokes!

My kb instructor (not gonna drop names but he was a good'n) used to say a strong neck makes a strong chin but, nobody has a strong nose always hit the big strong guys there first.

I have a feeling this guy might be hard to KO. Depending on how much pain he can take, he might be hard to stop at all.

the only thing to do with a guy like that is get his back and choke him.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

MP fights one guy who basically gave up after 4-5 badly thrown leg kicks in some willy-nilly organization and suddenly demands the respect of UFC level competitors. 

This must be some PR, marketing ploy to get stir up some publicity with his name, because this seems uncharacteristic of MP to be full-retard.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Wait, training with Polish wrestlers makes you capable of defending guys like Brock Lesnar? I wasn't aware of all these highly regarded Polish wrestlers.


People weren't aware of any highly regarded Canadian wrestlers either, but GSP still seemed to benefit a little bit from training with them...

That said, I'm still a bit skeptical about to what extent Pudzianowski is going to learn to use his strength to get an advantage against HWs with a wrestling background. He's not getting any younger and if it's true that he'll have to start cutting back on the roids at this point, it's going to be tough. His blue karate belt also doesn't impress me, especially since his physical characteristics won't give him much of an advantage in that area.

I guess he has a decent chance to beat Sylvia though, and if he does it impressively he might get a UFC contract for the entertainment value, but I don't think he'll ever get a title shot. But hey, he might prove me wrong.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Pudz gotta make weight first! But I'm on his bandwagon!
GO SUPER PUDZ!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> MP fights one guy who basically gave up after 4-5 badly thrown leg kicks in some willy-nilly organization and suddenly demands the respect of UFC level competitors.
> 
> This must be some PR, marketing ploy to get stir up some publicity with his name, because this seems uncharacteristic of MP to be full-retard.


Talking is a great way to get yourself ahead in MMA though especially if your already known in the world and you can back it up with a few wins. If he wins the 2 fights I can see a UFC contract in his hand soon after.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

At least in Greco-Roman wrestling Poland is at least as good as the USA. The ex-Soviet nations are all really good at Greco-Roman and they're usually the ones who win the gold medals. It's not like that's gonna help Mariusz much though. Just wanted to stop the "OLOLO POLISH RASSLERS" in its tracks.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Talking is a great way to get yourself ahead in MMA though especially if your already known in the world and you can back it up with a few wins. If he wins the 2 fights I can see a UFC contract in his hand soon after.


After Dana signed James Toney, I don't see why he wouldn't sign MP if he proves even the least bit promising. We'll have to see how MP handles the more scrutinized testing. Who knows if at this point his steroid production hasn't become endogenous :confused05: (in reality, that would be pretty awesome).


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

He's a good addition for any org if he can get a big name win under his belt. The latest trend in Hw is almost shw status which he seems to fit with no issues.. Look at James Thompson its always cool to see a lil guy take out a giant so win or lose promoters will jump on him.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

DropKick said:


> Wait, training with Polish wrestlers makes you capable of defending guys like Brock Lesnar? I wasn't aware of all these highly regarded Polish wrestlers.


Well you are from the states, so I'm surprised you have even heard of or know that Poland exists let alone know anything about the place like say the quality of its wrestling and combat sports background, but hey they don't have the Dana White and the UFC's super hype talking machine going around and telling everyone that they are the best in the world so how would you know these things?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> He is 100% clean until proven guilty. There is ZERO evidence that he has ever used them (they test them pretty well at strongman events).
> 
> Also its not like he has no MMA experience at all. He is fourth kyu green belt in Kyokushin kaikan karate and has some (couldn't find out how much exactly) amateur boxing experience, so while that isn't exactly huge amount of experience it does give him a solid enough base to build on.
> 
> ...


:confused05: ........


----------



## kuba (Nov 18, 2007)

To those saying he has already been caught using steroids, you are wrong. He was banned in 2004 for the use of a recreational drug (cocaine).
Ive trained with Mariusz before and im not saying he's never taken illegal substances but if you think he's gonna have a hard time passing drug tests in the States then you're naive. He has been competing in WSM for almost a decade and never had any problems.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

DropKick said:


> Wait, training with Polish wrestlers makes you capable of defending guys like Brock Lesnar? I wasn't aware of all these highly regarded Polish wrestlers.


Apparently Europe has the best grapplers in the world, particularly in Eastern European countries such as Russia, Slovakia, Poland, etc. I don't know how good they are compared to Americans, but they do tend to make good specimens.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

I know Ill probably get a bunch of neg rep for this, but it needs to be said. Steroids are not a magic drug, steroids didnt turn pudz into the monster he is. They helped him out, but if you take the time to youtube him, youll find out about his work ethic. The man is a monster no doubt, but taking steroids without busting your rear end and having an excellent diet (and genetics) would not do all that much. So, while I understand the hate on him, please dont blindly going on and on giving credit for his success to steroids. He is a freak, that simple. Brock was certainly on steroids during his wrestling days, and he isnt anymore, and he seems to be doing just fine for himself.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> At least in Greco-Roman wrestling Poland is at least as good as the USA. The ex-Soviet nations are all really good at Greco-Roman and they're usually the ones who win the gold medals. It's not like that's gonna help Mariusz much though. Just wanted to stop the "OLOLO POLISH RASSLERS" in its tracks.


Was going to point that out too. USA is actually 17th when it comes to olympic level Greco-Roman wrestling, Poland is 10th (and Finland 3rd!). On Freestyle USA is 1st though and Poland is only 38th (Finland is 6th =P). So yeah... hard to really compare the 2 that much, USA is much bigger country but has been dominated at Greco by Poland pretty hard, while at freestyle USA is by far the #1 country.

Personally I find Greco-Roman to be more useful for MMA than freestyle, but Im sure background on either is better than no wrestling background at all when it comes to takedowns and controlling one's opponent.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Well you are from the states, so I'm surprised you have even heard of or know that Poland exists let alone know anything about the place like say the quality of its wrestling and combat sports background, but hey they don't have the Dana White and the UFC's super hype talking machine going around and telling everyone that they are the best in the world so how would you know these things?


Sorry, but training wrestling with God himself, let alone the best wrestler in Poland for a couple months isn't going to put you at the level of a Velasquez, Lesnar or even Carwin. And really, how many polish fighters can you name with top notch wrestling? 

Really though, what does this have to do with Dana White or the UFC? I'm confused.

Edit: I found one.

Killer Kowlaski


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Saw this dude fight a while ago and I have to say I "LOLed" so hard.

For real though you can never count out a guy of this size and strength though. It's not pretty, but he overpowered his opponent and got the "W." 

Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Marcin Najman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm6oh4wqTKg


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Saw this dude fight a while ago and I have to say I "LOLed" so hard.
> 
> For real though you can never count out a guy of this size and strength though. It's not pretty, but he overpowered his opponent and got the "W."
> 
> ...


Nice vid, I heard about this guy but that was the first time I have seen him in action, he looks wild those leg kicks where viscous and his GnP looked really powerful, looks like he had no fear as well which is quite scary, this guy could be a serious threat I think, only flaw I saw in his performance was he was a bit wild running in with is guard down where if he was facing a better striker he would of kept is head, not got scared like is opponent did, and gone for a KO, but he looked quick for a guy his size and the power was there in every blow without question.

I would like to see him in the UFC in the near future, he could moulded into a very serious fighter I think, I dont think this is a freak show even, I think serious contender if he has the head for it.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

DropKick said:


> Sorry, but training wrestling with God himself, let alone the best wrestler in Poland for a couple months isn't going to put you at the level of a Velasquez, Lesnar or even Carwin. And really, how many polish fighters can you name with top notch wrestling?
> 
> Really though, what does this have to do with Dana White or the UFC? I'm confused.
> 
> ...


So there is no way that some guys over in Europe who are not famous or have made a name for themselves but who have been wrestling just for there own personal interest in the sport could possibly of developed the skills to compete professionally and fight the best of them.

Well got news for you, Just because the UFC does not recruit much in this area of the world does not mean there are does not mean there are not any world class fighters out there, maybe the competition over there is so tough that is mega rare that anyone can but a winning streak together to grab the UFC attention, maybe is easier to stand out in the States if you have a little talent who knows, maybe the US promotions avoid these areas because they want fighters from there own continuant to be more successful to keep local interest high, lefts face it people from eastern Europe are not going to spend $60 on PPV's so they recruit more from the homeland on the PPV customers, when the truth is some of the world most elite fighters are from these areas where the UFC does not pay much interest in, but as the sport grows they will start invading soon enough.

And for the record if the image you have of Eastern European Wrestlers is that run down old man then lmao at you, think again this one looks like top athlete imo


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Lesnar is untouchable but I wanted to wait until he bulldozed Carwin but now I need to say : Mariusz what are you doing? Fight some cans and build a record, you need experience, fight every other month for a year then start taking on good fighters and then talk smack. Mariusz could be a freak in this sport but he could crash and burn, and if the latter quietly would be better, he should be remembered as being the strongest man in history, not some schmuck who lost to ____________.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Could marius even make 265? the debut fight he was over 300lbs from memory.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

In fact I'm jumping on the Mariusz Pudzianowski band wagon, fcuk the Roy Nelson bandwagon, Nelson would get crushed, going to follow this guy all the way to the top, he is right Lesnar is just a over hyped up can.

WAR PUDZ - SEE YOU IN THE UFC (OR THE NEXT TUF) NEXT YEAR AFTER YOU DESTROY SYLVIA


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I think Marius is underestimating Brock's talent. I hate Brock but he is a special talent. On the other hand I think were quick to judge Marius he is fairly new and we don't know what he is capable of. He might be special, lets just wait and see how he does in three months before we judge.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So there is no way that some guys over in Europe who are not famous or have made a name for themselves but who have been wrestling just for there own personal interest in the sport could possibly of developed the skills to compete professionally and fight the best of them.
> 
> Well got news for you, Just because the UFC does not recruit much in this area of the world does not mean there are does not mean there are not any world class fighters out there, maybe the competition over there is so tough that is mega rare that anyone can but a winning streak together to grab the UFC attention, maybe is easier to stand out in the States if you have a little talent who knows, maybe the US promotions avoid these areas because they want fighters from there own continuant to be more successful to keep local interest high, lefts face it people from eastern Europe are not going to spend $60 on PPV's so they recruit more from the homeland on the PPV customers, when the truth is some of the world most elite fighters are from these areas where the UFC does not pay much interest in, but as the sport grows they will start invading soon enough.
> 
> And for the record if the image you have of Eastern European Wrestlers is that run down old man then lmao at you, think again this one looks like top athlete imo



This is a laughable post considering the amount of international fighters in the UFC and all the different locations in the world the UFC puts on events.

And I guess Europeans don't get sarcasm either eh?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

DropKick said:


> This is a laughable post considering the amount of international fighters in the UFC and all the different locations in the world the UFC puts on events.
> 
> And I guess Europeans don't get sarcasm either eh?


Whats going to be even more hilarious is when Pudzianowski squashes his way through the best fighters the US promotions can throw at him and within the next 2 to 3 years becomes UFC HW Champ.

I know a future Champ when I see one and yea Pudzianowski fits that bill, just think what this guys determination and work ethic is going to be like, the guy had the champion's work ethic to become Worlds Strongest Man, just think what kind of determination and training that must of taken, thats proof of a real winners mentality if ever I saw it, I bet Brock never trained that hard before in his life, when he put that efforts into his MMA just think what he will achieve.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Whats going to be even more hilarious is when Pudzianowski squashes his way through the best fighters the US promotions can throw at him and within the next 2 to 3 years becomes UFC HW Champ.
> 
> I know a future Champ when I see one and yea Pudzianowski fits that bill, just think what this guys determination and work ethic is going to be like, the guy had the champion's work ethic to become Worlds Strongest Man, just think what kind of determination and training that must of taken, thats proof of a real winners mentality if ever I saw it, I bet Brock never trained that hard before in his life, when he put that efforts into his MMA just think what he will achieve.


I do see it in Pudzdianowski too, he is a beast but if he does become champ one day I will have zero respect for him. See as much as I hate Lesnar it has not been proved he is a cheater. On the other hand you have a man who makes lesnar strength a non factor and is a cheater.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I do see it in Pudzdianowski too, he is a beast but if he does become champ one day I will have zero respect for him. See as much as I hate Lesnar it has not been proved he is a cheater. On the other hand you have a man who makes lesnar strength a non factor and is a cheater.


How is Pudz a Cheater?

Know this, back in 2004 he did NOT prove positive for Steroids, it was Cocaine that he proved positive for when he got his ban, so all the time through his entire Strong Man career he has been steroid clean, which makes him a monster athlete beyond anyone ever to enter the MMA world before


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Everyones gonna jump off this pudzy bandwagon pretty quick when he starts losing.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So there is no way that some guys over in Europe who are not famous or have made a name for themselves but who have been wrestling just for there own personal interest in the sport could possibly of developed the skills to compete professionally and fight the best of them.


Correct. It has nothing to do with him being European. Anyone who walks into a professional sport without a significant background in that sport or another very relevant similar sport, is not going to be able to compete with the best, no chance. 

MMA is a younger sport than most so the upper levels aren't as far away as say soccer/US football/hockey/baseball/basketball but Pudz has no relevant background for MMA other than being a big strong dude. Lesnar had a world class background in wrestling. That is very relevant for MMA. Pudz has a green belt in Karate. He is years away from being near the top in MMA. Considering he is 33 already that is another way of saying "never".


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Time will show  UFC already signed Karlos Vemola(Czech rep).

So I dont see UFC as classic "show the world that USA is the best". 

I think that people underestimate Strongman competitions. Alizio - "throwing some object". They are incredible strong and have great cardio. Beyond imagination. 

The dedication you need to became MULTIPLE strongest man in the planet means that you are super hard worker. So when you focus on another sport and give it ALL! It will mean something.

I was fan of Pudza in strongman competitions and when I heard that he started MMA I stayed fan. I wish him success.

I dont go into steroid using. I think almost every top athlete in sports used some enhancements that were banned. Even for shord period of time, cycling or whatever The fact that time to time someone is tested possitive doesnt mean that he is the only one using but it means that he failed at hiding it. JMHO


Btw Joe Rogan said it in the Voice´s interview. When you are that strong and you will need basics and learn them great. You could have success.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Another freak (like Brock) who will be interesting to watch for a while.

He'd beat Brock by bear-hug submission in 25 seconds.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

I was not very impressed with Pudzian's first fight, but i gotta say we'll see how good he is against Sylvia, then we can determine if he has a future. He is VERY confident, I'm sure you guys know what he said about this fight.

He also is very hungry to succeed. A strong guy like that would be intimidating to most opponents. He's the worlds strongest man ffs.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Saw this dude fight a while ago and I have to say I "LOLed" so hard.
> 
> For real though you can never count out a guy of this size and strength though. It's not pretty, but he overpowered his opponent and got the "W."
> 
> ...


LOL that referee was pimp, he looked like he tackled Mariusz and was about to pull an armbar on him, LOL.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

astrallite said:


> LOL that referee was pimp, he looked like he tackled Mariusz and was about to pull an armbar on him, LOL.


It was the only way to stop em...lolz. Man that fight cracked me up. Straight donkey kong style. I'd be the first to say if that guy ever properly trained and was in excellent condition which he looks like he's in then he'd be fun to watch...hah...hah. Him learning Jiu Jitsu would actually be scary cuz he'd probably get away with pulling submissions even though it's maybe 50% correct. I can't really say it's a freak show cuz he has the World's Strongest title x 5 not like Hong Man Choi, Bob Sapp, Akebono, etc. 

Very curious to see him against Tim Sylvia then Bobby Lashley. After that Brett Rogers.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Size and strength like Marius' matters man. He's the greatest strongman of all time.. and like Brock he's incredibly agile and fast for a gigantic man.

Pudz will murder Tim and I can't wait to see what happens over the next year or two.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

lol, i wont make fun of this CLOWN anymore... 

ill let HIS OWN BOXING COACH, tell you this...



> "His boxing technique is bad. There a lot of holes in his game. His defense is weak, he didn't have much time to learn. There are holes in every aspect of his boxing technique. His jab is bad, his legs are bad, his defense is bad, his offense is bad. I also don't think Mariusz is ready to take a punch"
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/5/4/1457420/mariusz-pudzianowskis-boxing-coach


 yea.... future champion indeed.

he can share a title with barry bonds.... biggest head in sports.

but hey, who needs technique, skill or speed when you can carry VW Bugs dont the street with your head thru the sunroof.

hell, he might rip out the cage and beat Lesnar with it.

or he might come down on a wire like Owen Hart, who knows, skies the limit!!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I've said this before, give Pudz til 11' and he'll be shitting on everyone. The mans work ethic is incredible. You don't become the worlds strongest man, what was it, 5 times(more than anyone has ever done so) without working your ass off and dedicating your life to it. If Pudz finds his way into the UFC, he will tear the HW division a new asshole, and secure himself the title until he decides to retire and pursue another career he wishes to be the best at.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

alizio said:


> lol, i wont make fun of this CLOWN anymore...


Why would you call him a CLOWN?? 

Imagine yourself next to him and see who looks like a clown more :sarcastic12:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

alizio said:


> lol, i wont make fun of this CLOWN anymore...
> 
> ill let HIS OWN BOXING COACH, tell you this...
> 
> ...


Lol have you ever seen Brock Lesnars boxing. It is also pretty bad. MP is not built to be a stand up specialist. His GnP is going to be powerful as hell and a guy that powerful is going to be really hard to stuff


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Lol have you ever seen Brock Lesnars boxing. It is also pretty bad. MP is not built to be a stand up specialist. His GnP is going to be powerful as hell and a guy that powerful is going to be really hard to stuff


 oh i c.... because he is big and strong, he will be an amazing wrestler??

you saw his fight?? there was no wrestling technique invovled at all, just weird looking (no doubt powerful) kicks with the range of a 11 year old girl.

i dunno... you guys are putting alot of stock in his size and strength.... that doesnt make you a great wrestler.

it takes a long time for an athlete starting in his teens to become a great wrestler, what makes you think Pudz would at his age??


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bob Sapp is big & strong :confused05:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If he ever faced leznar he would be taken down instantly and he could bench press Brock for 100 reps he'll still never get back to his feet untill the fights over.

anyone smaller and weaker than brock....who knows?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone actually thought about the immense about of strength and power this dude is going to have to sacrifice to actually make 265? He is as ripped as a human being can possibly be at over three hundred pounds. The huge stength advantage he has is going to be cut considerably if he can ever actually get down to 265 lbs. Im not trying to hate, im just being realistic. Its much harder for dudes like that, who are chilsed from stone, to cut weight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Has anyone actually thought about the immense about of strength and power this dude is going to have to sacrifice to actually make 265? He is as ripped as a human being can possibly be at over three hundred pounds. The huge stength advantage he has is going to be cut considerably if he can ever actually get down to 265 lbs. Im not trying to hate, im just being realistic. Its much harder for dudes like that, who are chilsed from stone, to cut weight.


Yeah, when you've already got protruding abs at 300-315lbs, then you don't have 40-50lbs of bodyfat to lose. You have 40-50lbs of body mass, including muscle to let go. He could probably lose 10lbs of bodyfat MAX and he'd be bone dry if he did. MP is IN SHAPE. Removing 40-50lbs of body mass will guarantee he's shaving at LEAST 30lbs of lean body mass, at LEAST. He could probably manage to drop to 290-280lbs and dehydrate the rest of the weight off, but again, he's already lean as hell. It'd be a grueling path for MP to drop that much body mass.

The loss of body mass and subsequent muscle might not effect other "fighters," who depend heavily on talent & technique, but when you're MP, you rely primarily on strength.

That's one of the arguments as to why Brock's "ring rust" might be inconsequential, because his fighting style relies heavily on his size & strength, so if his technique has rusted, it wouldn't be as bad, as if say, Mirco, lost some technique and started to enjoy the flavor of balls.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Yeah, when you've already got protruding abs at 300-315lbs, then you don't have 40-50lbs of bodyfat to lose. You have 40-50lbs of body mass, including muscle to let go. He could probably lose 10lbs of bodyfat MAX and he'd be bone dry if he did. MP is IN SHAPE. Removing 40-50lbs of body mass will guarantee he's shaving at LEAST 30lbs of lean body mass, at LEAST. He could probably manage to drop to 290-280lbs and dehydrate the rest of the weight off, but again, he's already lean as hell. It'd be a grueling path for MP to drop that much body mass.


People keep throwing all kinds of weights around with regard to Mariusz. The value I keep hearing is that he was 277 pounds for his last fight. He's not the behemoth he was when competing/training/juicing? for WSM.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> You know what really would be funny to watch ? Pudz vs Kimbo


Now this would be good, Pudz by tire flip with Kimbo inside


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

FrodoFraggins said:


> People keep throwing all kinds of weights around with regard to Mariusz. The value I keep hearing is that he was 277 pounds for his last fight. He's not the behemoth he was when competing/training/juicing? for WSM.


You know you're big when 277lbs sounds like a small version of yourself.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This guy certainly has one of the components down for fighting and that's strength at the absolute 100% percentile. However he does need to train everywhere else *big time.* He'll get knocked out or submitted against a legitimate fighter, but I'm giving him a shot for sure especially cuz he's entertaining. 

He does have a limited martial arts background (green belt in Kyokushin karate) too. First he's gotta go to Dream and face Bob Sapp, then Strikefore against Bobby Lashley, Brett Rogers, and then move up from there. 

Will he become champion? Probably not with his late entry into the game, but he can be a force and helluve fun to watch in the lower circuits until he proves himself.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Even at 265 he would be a monster in the UFC with only a handful of fighters, if that, at 265. 

He sure is an intriguing fighter.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> Even at 265 he would be a monster in the UFC with only a handful of fighters, if that, at 265.
> 
> He sure is an intriguing fighter.


Skill > Strength.

Almost every HW in the UFC could probably beat Pudz.

I cannot wait for Big Timmy to make a fool of Pudz standing up.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I think the UFC should sign him up for a freak show fight with Brock. I mean, they already gifted Brock a title shot so why not just have them both fight at super heavyweight. I think they'd actually come in at about the same size.

The Polish market they'd pull from this guy would be insane. I don't think people realize how big of a star this guy is.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> I cannot wait for Big Timmy to make a fool of Pudz standing up.


Get ready to be disappointed. As raw as Pudz is he will most likely blow through Sylvia.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Whats going to be even more hilarious is when Pudzianowski squashes his way through the best fighters the US promotions can throw at him and within the next 2 to 3 years becomes UFC HW Champ.
> 
> I know a future Champ when I see one and yea Pudzianowski fits that bill, just think what this guys determination and work ethic is going to be like, the guy had the champion's work ethic to become Worlds Strongest Man, just think what kind of determination and training that must of taken, thats proof of a real winners mentality if ever I saw it, I bet Brock never trained that hard before in his life, when he put that efforts into his MMA just think what he will achieve.





Can.Opener said:


> Size and strength like Marius' matters man. He's the greatest strongman of all time.. and like Brock he's incredibly agile and fast for a gigantic man.
> 
> Pudz will murder Tim and I can't wait to see what happens over the next year or two.





420atalon said:


> Get ready to be disappointed. As raw as Pudz is he will most likely blow through Sylvia.


Sorry I was looking through some old threads and died laughing raise01:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Good stuff man. I know a future champ when I see one...Bwaahaaahaaa!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Fat ole Sylvia blew threw pudz like a hurricane. 

War Sylvia? ha ha


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He tapped to weak GNP punches, which was embarrassing. His technique is/was really green, and he lacks the heart of a fighter. He should go back to WSM competition.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

UMMMMM OK....:thumb02:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMPRey_-Btg


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

You forgot that his gas tank lasts less than 1 round.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Anything coming from a guy who got beat pummelled by Tim Sylvia a few weeks ago needs to be ignored.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, and compare that to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbTsTdvic_Y&feature=related


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is old news, but it still deserves an eye roll. It deserved an eye roll before M.P. was raped by Timmay and now in retrospect, it's just flat out ludacris :confused03:


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I think Pudz, along with Kimbo, has taught us that you can't come into MMA with jack shit as a base. You have to be good at fighting or someone will outfight you, period. The UFC is a world of excellent fighters who could kick everyday highschool bully shit-talking ****' asses easily. Put Keith Jardine against the biggest toughest "street fighter" in the country and what will happen? Hopefully the street dude has an iron rib? This is MMA mother fuckkers and if you ain't good enough then you fuckin lose. Glad to see Pudz put in his place, same will happen to Toney, Walker, etc.

This sport is well on its way to bypassing novelty. BJJ guys like Mir, Nog, Gracie, BJ, Fedor etc. started it, strikers like Liddell, Wandy, Anderson, GSP, BJ, Fedor etc. continued it, and now wrestlers like GSP, Brock, and Sonnen (hehe) are finishing it up! This shit has gone full circle of evolution and no one will be able to come in here and dominate unless they've TRAINED, and HARD. I'm interested to see how people counter wrestling but I'm a bit afraid that it might be impossible to counter. BJJ doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Gave me a good chuckle (in hindsight). :thumb02:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Pure weightlifters sacrifice endurance for strength.

Its possible Mariuz doesn't have the build to make it through 5 rounds. Too much muscle mass.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

the fact that these guys embarrass themeselves like this is crazy. stick at what your good at.. toney will get flattened also..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Will we even see this guy fight again?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I figured he would grab Sylvia in a bear hug and squeeze him til his head popped off.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

footodors said:


> I figured he would grab Sylvia in a bear hug and squeeze him til his head popped off.


lol, but look at his little bitty arms. You just didn't anticipate Timmy coming in at 315lbs I guess. Pudz couldn't get his arms around Tims fat belly!


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for posting the vid. Go back to the keg toss dude. A lot of these folks see where the dollars are right now and want to transition into MMA. Without a solid background of something BJJ, wrestling, kickboxing it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

A guy who lost to Tim Sylvia a few weeks ago just called out the UFC heavyweight chamption....sigh. Go back to weightlifting please.


----------

